# Rage Xtreme



## allhorn87 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently had the oppurtunity to field test the new rage xtreme. They seem to be a very solid well built broadhead. I loved the new design the nose cutting blade is huge and extremely sharp. Only problem I was was getting on the arrow without slicing a finger is a little tricky! The Schock collar works great! At the price of 50 bucks though I would like to see Rage throw in a practice head.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Bought the Rage X-TREME a couple of weeks ago.
They look pretty impressive; hope to take a Monster Buck with one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

allhorn87 said:


> I recently had the oppurtunity to field test the new rage xtreme. They seem to be a very solid well built broadhead. I loved the new design the nose cutting blade is huge and extremely sharp. Only problem I was was getting on the arrow without slicing a finger is a little tricky! The Schock collar works great! At the price of 50 bucks though I would like to see Rage throw in a practice head.


I think the Rage Xtreme might be overhyped. Not trying to start a flame war by any means but I have read a lot of reviews saying that they break, etc, etc... This doesn't just go for Rage but mechanical broadheads in general. That is why I am looking at shooting fixed blade broadheads particularly the QAD Exodus Full Blade. Anyway let us know how the Rage does!


----------



## allhorn87 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have to agree with you obsessed Archer, I've always been skeptical of mechanicals, and had some real problems with spitfires. Elk season is over here now and I never got a shot so I can't comment on how they performed. However I will say that I do a lot of stalking and calling with a nocked arrow and had no issue with the rage deploying or breaking. Hope the QAD works out for you! Sagittarius I hope you get a monster!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks, very much, allhorn87.
I hope you take a monster too !


----------

